# Sudwala Levies for 2017



## fawright (Oct 29, 2016)

My levies for 2017 all paid and weeks deposited.
Property Management did good work in a timely manner.


----------



## MuranoJo (Oct 31, 2016)

fawright said:


> My levies for 2017 all paid and weeks deposited.
> Property Management did good work in a timely manner.


I agree--they did a quick & great job for me this year as well.

If anyone has problems for some reason, make sure you submit the 'SLL Instruction Letter' with details on how you want your deposit handled.  If you don't have the 'SLL Instruction Letter,' write to propertyadmin@oaks.co.za .
This is just from my personal experience over the years.


----------



## wheaties (Nov 12, 2016)

I agree as well.  My levies for 2017 were paid and weeks deposited in record time this year with no glitches!  Go Sudwala!


----------



## mav (Nov 17, 2016)

wheaties said:


> I agree as well.  My levies for 2017 were paid and weeks deposited in record time this year with no glitches!  Go Sudwala!



  I agree also . Like the old days with Niky


----------



## dundey (May 15, 2017)

Same here.  Recently purchased a peak week from the resort.


----------



## custcarcen (May 23, 2017)

fawright said:


> My levies for 2017 all paid and weeks deposited.
> Property Management did good work in a timely manner.


Wow. Sent the paperwork yesterday and received 4 separate emails today from people processing the paperwork through their system right up to sending the spacebank request to RCI. Could not possibly ask for better service.
Mike


----------



## carl2591 (May 24, 2017)

I remember working with Niki and gang.. that was the "Good ole days" in SA timeshares.. what does a sudwala lodge get for tpu now a days.. I had a one bed and only getting like 10 to 11 TPU for at the time $300 bucks.


----------

